# Lock picking



## JimCobb (Sep 21, 2016)

Do we have any locksmith types (pro or amateur) here? My youngest son really wants to learn how to pick locks. He has a birthday coming up soon (turning 12) and I was thinking of getting him a basic set of picks and a book to start his education on the subject. Looking for recommendations for a reasonably priced set of picks, preferably something available on Amazon, as well as a book or two. Thanks!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

well here's surprise .... for once someone posting about lockpicking and not boasting about how important a prepper skill it is ....


----------



## JimCobb (Sep 21, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> well here's surprise .... for once someone posting about lockpicking and not boasting about how important a prepper skill it is ....


Given the popularity of the skill set in the prepper community, I figured I might find some advice here. Hoping to avoid the debate about usefulness as a prepper skill, though


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

Lots of good videos on youtube on the subject. Brockhage is a brand of tools for this.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

there are some good sets around - I bought mine on Amazon - like this one: https://www.amazon.com/Looching-Locksmith-Cutaway-Practice-Padlock/dp/B014ZR9YBY/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1474900311&sr=8-8&keywords=lock+picking

They will teach you. Also, Tin Hat Ranch has a good lock picking video - they also advertise which one to buy on Amazon. I've gone from their see-through lock to picking simple locks - like a Master series lock - with this kit. not bad to start...

Here's some links there: How To Pick A Lock » TinHatRanch

Thanks,
Michael J.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

One of my old partners and I got into the lock picking hobby back in the 70's..even had a locksmith take us under his wing and try to teach us a few things...sold us the picks etc. Even in those days not many locks were pickable. Some required other techniques..specialized tools..shim stock..jiggle keys etc. Sure there are a lot more stinky locks in service nowadays. Alternate opening methods include..bolt cutters..die grinders and .12 gauge shotguns. Best of fortunes on that.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

JimCobb said:


> Given the popularity of the skill set in the prepper community, I figured I might find some advice here. Hoping to avoid the debate about usefulness as a prepper skill, though


"popularity" is definitely an over statement .... it's not the lockpicking that's the contention .... it's how the usual advocates intend to use the skill - using it for breaking & entering for thievery instead of proper prepping is the conflict ....


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I was recovering from an injury about 10 years ago an decided to pick padlocks to pass the time. Made some tools on the bench and sent my wife to buy locks. 

Took me about 3 weeks and I could open all of them within a couple minutes 

It's fun, I'm sure your son will enjoy it.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

I would imagine that there are legal ramifications in some states if you, your vehicle or your home were searched and lock picks were found. Anybody have any insight into that possibility?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

pakrat said:


> I would imagine that there are legal ramifications in some states if you, your vehicle or your home were searched and lock picks were found. Anybody have any insight into that possibility?


Not a problem for me, can't speak to other jurisdictions.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Only problem I can envision if some poor innocent democrat got caught with some near the scene of the crime. There is laws on the books but nobody is going to care if you keep them at home or not into other mischief. Real burglars prefer sound muffled cordless drills Used to work great for getting into pay phones. Course now that technology is out of date. Not sure where a right minded thief could even find a place to use picks these days. Most vending machines nowadays use the round locks with a chuck looking thing. Forget what they call those. Now back in the good old days a little combo pocket knife and figernail file called a Trim Trio could open any coke machine in town if the perp knew how to do it.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

pakrat said:


> I would imagine that there are legal ramifications in some states if you, your vehicle or your home were searched and lock picks were found. Anybody have any insight into that possibility?


 Yeah, the liberal shitt states whine about lock picks.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was TDY on a LPH in Norfolk some years ago, . . . became friends with an E6 Master At Arms on the ship.

I had most of my locksmith "small stuff" with me, . . . figured JIC something needed fixed, . . . always fun to do something different.

While I was there, he locked his keys in his trunk, . . . asked me if I could get it open. 

I took a medium turning tool, . . . and just randomly grabbed a couple of picks, . . . figured that was a good place to start, . . .

Inserted the turning tool, . . . put a bit of tension on it, . . . as I slipped in the picks, . . . the lock turned. I don't know if he was more surprised than I was, . . . but you should have seen the look on his face.

We were good friends for the rest of time I was on there.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I picked up a set years ago as a purchase for the now defunct company (the edge) that carried cheap knives and all sorts of stuff. Anyways, I grabbed an old lock cylinder from a car that no longer was being used. You could see the tumblers rise on one side and get a good idea of how the lock worked since at the time I had no clue. Played with it a little bit and then let the set sit for 10 years or more. Then one day the neighbor locked himself out of his house. I remembered I had the set in my tool box in the garage and offered to try and help with the qualifier I had no idea what I was doing. Literally in less than 20 seconds I had his lock turned...too bad I went the wrong way! It took about another 3 minutes to turn it the correct way and get his front door open. We were both pretty shocked. Since then I've used it on my door just to see if I could and several semis at work that the customer locked his keys in. Never more than 5 minutes to get in. Locks are there to keep honest people out. 2 weeks ago we had truck dropped off for repairs and the customer took his keys with him on accident and flew home. We needed to start on the truck right away and get it finished since it was one of the major trucking companies. I picked the door in a couple of minutes and then the ignition in about a minute and drove the truck in the shop. Until the spare set of keys arrived, I just picked the lock each time we needed to move or start it. I have a single pick that I like to use that seems to work well on all the locks I pick and I generally use light pressure turning the lock while raking the tumblers. Once you get a feel for how much pressure to use most standard locks will be really easy. If you have a street sweeper in your area you can walk along the street and find old metal bristles from the brushes that have come off and they work great to make additional picks with. Never have watched any videos on it, but I might just do it for the heck of it. Some places it is illegal to have a pick set unless you are a licensed locksmith, so just fair warning.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang you got a knack for that. You aint using the compooter at the prison now are ya? Cars are hard to do. Chevys was rumored to be impossible back in the 70s anyway. Fords could be done but had to be picked on both sides seems like. A dearly deceased old chum was the service mgr for an olds dealer. One of his guys figured out when the customer runs off with the keys how to start one using a wet popsickle stick.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

The double sided locks are definitely trickier, but many of the locks that use double sided keys only have tumblers that you need to move on one side of the lock. Take a peak inside some and you'll see what I mean. They do the double sided key thing to make it easier to insert the key in either direction and still have it work. Probably a way to cheapen up the lock a bit and save money. For me it really is all about the right amount of pressure to keep on the lock to get the tumblers to hang up in the correct position. Too much pressure and they'll hang too high, too little and they won't hang at all. Another good option is to have a large can of keys. We have a coffee can of keys at the dealership that have been collected over the years from changed locks on vehicles and it's amazing how many times you can find a key in the can that will open up a truck. So many keys are close to being correct that you can just wiggle them a bit and get them to work.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

JimCobb said:


> Do we have any locksmith types (pro or amateur) here? My youngest son really wants to learn how to pick locks. He has a birthday coming up soon (turning 12) and I was thinking of getting him a basic set of picks and a book to start his education on the subject. Looking for recommendations for a reasonably priced set of picks, preferably something available on Amazon, as well as a book or two. Thanks!


I can see it now, young JimCobbJr, an unfiltered Camel hanging out of his mouth, a shot of Jack nearby and a new set of lock pick tools. Ahhh, youth is wasted on the young...


----------



## MosesStone (Feb 13, 2017)

pakrat said:


> I would imagine that there are legal ramifications in some states if you, your vehicle or your home were searched and lock picks were found. Anybody have any insight into that possibility?


From my understanding of this, I believe that lock picks are safe for non-criminals to use (i.e there are no specific laws in place to prohibit the use of lock picks among non-criminals). However, the states of Illinois, Kansas, Mississippi, North Carolina and Tennessee have more stringent rules when it comes to the use and carrying of lock picks. If your vehicle was searched in any other state (aside from the ones mentioned) and there was no clear intent that you meant to use the lock picks to commit a crime then you should be all good. If it can be proven, however, that you meant to use it during a crime then there will be some legal ramifications.

Tennessee is pretty much the only state that has really, really harsh regulation on lockpicks, from what I know. Apparently only licensed individuals can use lockpicks or lock picking tools, and these individuals are, more often than not, locksmiths. I hope this information answered your questions even though it was asked a while ago, thought i'd chime in.


----------



## khaotic (Jan 16, 2017)

https://www.pro-lok.com/ I have used this company several times and the ship quickly and have fair prices. Lock picks, in general, are fairly basic and can be found all over now. I recommend to get the ones with the regular sized handle and do not go with the compact ones, to begin with. As for learning, I started with a deadbolt that I could rekey easily and started with one pin and then moved up to all 6 pins.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I do not know the answer to your inquiry. 

Just want to take the time to say please continue to encourage him to follow his interest . Suggest calling a locksmith and asking if he can talk with him about the field . Perhaps later it could turn into an apprenticeship. I think locksmiths are in short supply in most areas and it is a good business to be in. 

Was at a state park in rural Illinois when the brother in law and his girl friend managed to lock keys in the car . Only had the one set and it is a holiday weekend. So trip up to the park HQ asking for info on locksmiths in the area or car dealers. Car dealers not answering phones and the closets over 2 hours away wont be open for two more days. Lady is very helpful and gives the name of the local locksmith and his business number then says you will most likely not reach him there . She say try campsite number 45 usually is there most weekends not sure if he has arrived yet. He wasn't but his wife says as soon as he is back from a job I will send him your way. Sure enough a couple hours later he comes by takes him all of 5 minutes and he has it done . He said he usually got 3 or 4 jobs every weekend at the park as long as folks are not in a hurry he doesn't mind . 

Seemed like a cash business that could be anther plus for it. I suppose now days they have an app on a phone to take credit cards but you see the advantage to cash I am sure. 

Hope you find what your boy is looking for . Nice skill even if he does turn out to be a rocket scientist or doctor


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

MosesStone said:


> From my understanding of this, I believe that lock picks are safe for non-criminals to use (i.e there are no specific laws in place to prohibit the use of lock picks among non-criminals). However, the states of Illinois, Kansas, Mississippi, North Carolina and Tennessee have more stringent rules when it comes to the use and carrying of lock picks. If your vehicle was searched in any other state (aside from the ones mentioned) and there was no clear intent that you meant to use the lock picks to commit a crime then you should be all good. If it can be proven, however, that you meant to use it during a crime then there will be some legal ramifications.
> 
> Tennessee is pretty much the only state that has really, really harsh regulation on lockpicks, from what I know. Apparently only licensed individuals can use lockpicks or lock picking tools, and these individuals are, more often than not, locksmiths. I hope this information answered your questions even though it was asked a while ago, thought i'd chime in.


lockpicks are a direct tie to burglary tool charges - wrong guy at the wrong time and you have a felony charge to fight ... they can tie just about any tools into a burglary when they want to .... big time notice when they run across pry bars, bolt cutters, battery op grinders, screw jacks, rings of keys, ect ect


----------



## MosesStone (Feb 13, 2017)

JimCobb said:


> Do we have any locksmith types (pro or amateur) here? My youngest son really wants to learn how to pick locks. He has a birthday coming up soon (turning 12) and I was thinking of getting him a basic set of picks and a book to start his education on the subject. Looking for recommendations for a reasonably priced set of picks, preferably something available on Amazon, as well as a book or two. Thanks!


I found a great resource I think your youngest son would really benefit from. I knew I had read it recently so I had to go combing through my internet history to find it, but here it is: united-locksmith.net/blog/a-step-by-step-guide-to-taking-up-the-hobby-of-lock-picking

I think you already have the right idea of getting him a basic set of picks and some books to help him with the subject. My best piece of advice that I think you should relay to him is to never give up when it comes to picking locks. The truth is when you start out it can be very frustrating, but if you keep at it, you will very likely find some success at it. I feel like many people forget this, so if they do not see Espionage level results on their first try they tend to quit, which is a big mistake.

I would also suggest getting some Southord picks, they are generally more affordable than their competition and they hold up well over time. I believe you can find them on amazon or you can order it directly through their site. The only thing I would be weary of is buying a lock pick set or practice locks without reading any reviews because it would unfortunate for you to spend money on these lock picks and practice locks only for them to be substandard.

I know this was an older post, but even if his birthday is past, I think you should still help support his interest in lock picking, it is a very beneficial skill to have. It might not be as flashy as some other things, but it comes in handy in a pinch and I can attest to that from experience.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I wanted to waif into this from a slightly different perspective; misses Hen's family live near us, they are fine folk, but they tend to move around a lot. They are living now in one of those rv park turned trailer park places, it's gated and semi safe, and as a result no one locks their doors or even has keys! 
This state of affairs won't fly for people in my close circles, so I am teaching the girls lock picking to LOCK the doors they don't have keys for. 
It's a useful skill all around.


----------



## MosesStone (Feb 13, 2017)

jim-henscheli said:


> I am teaching the girls lock picking to LOCK the doors they don't have keys for. It's a useful skill all around.


I never thought to look at it from that perspective but that's really great. At the very least you are giving them a skill that they can transfer over to other situations should the need ever arise. In addition you are ensuring that they have a semblance of security, which most people are to lax with these days.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Exactly^. No skill is useless or dangerous in the mind of a good person, discretion is the big thing. Skills are basically inanimate, objects, to be employed by the owner/user when they think applicable. I k ow how to do all kinds of stuff I doubt I'll ever have to do, but atleast I know it now, versus trying to learn it when it suddenly becomes the only option.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Met my first lock on a truck I couldn't pick a week ago. We had a truck delivered to the dealership and the key it came with worked for the ignition, but wasn't the same as the doors. Apparently someone switched out locks. Anyways, don't know if the locks were messed up, buy they kicked my butt and I couldn't get them. The way the doors are made you couldn't get a rod in the jamb either. ( Not without damage). A co worker showed us an easier way on this particular truck. 20 seconds and he was in. The door handle bezel pops off and you can remove the whole lock cylinder by removing the clip and then unlock it. Sometimes you learn something new and it reminds you to keep an open mind when trying to solve problems. The solution you pick may not be the best one even if it's the one you are used to using.

Sent from my crappy phone using Tapatalk


----------

